# Cable Stakes....



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I was wanting to try some cable stakes next season. Can anyone give me some feedback on the best brand and or style to buy. Advantages vs disadvantages. Cable length most preferred, etc. Thanks!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm going to give the pogos a try next season and have been using rebar stakes up to this point.

Post up what animals you are going to be trapping and what type of soil you will be working in and someone should be able to give you a better answer.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I haer alot of guys really like to Pogos.....other than having to replace driver tips.

I use regular Berkshires, always have, haven't foind a need to replace them with anything else. And drivers are as simple as a pointed piece of rebar.

Agreed, soil-types make a difference, but remember, with cablestakes, you can still cross-stake, just like rebar. I use anywhere from 15" to 24", depending on the target. Also, I use splitrings to attach my traps to cablestakes.

Something else, you can twist them onto the end of wire, sink them in the soft-bottom of the creek with a long-handle driver, Add a drowner-lock, stake the top & you've got a drowner wire set-up. No anchor weights or elbow deep in the water to sink a stake.

Smitty


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i have been using nothing but pogo's for three years now... i love them! i am using 15" cable on 1 3/8 washers for coyote and fox, and on my water lines, i attach pogo's right on the end of the slide cables, so all i have to do is attach a stake to the top and i am done... using the 2" washers on these... do the job even on beaver in most bottoms, although i have had a few get the cable a little slackened... they still did the drowning job, but i had to replace a couple of cables.

give them a try, you will like them.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will be trapping in claylike rocky soil for the most part. There are some loamy creek bottoms that I will be trapping also. I will be targeting coyotes, bobcat, otter, beaver, racoons, mink, and fox for the most part. Do you guys leave them in the ground season after season in your good spots? A guy told me he flags his with flagging tape to find them the next season. I will not be doing that, I will figure something else out, too many thieves.... How many seasons can you get out of them? Do you test them (of course) at the beginning of each season? Just use a piece of rebar and pry up on it? Thanks again!


----------



## outdoorsman816 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi guys. This is my first year trapping and if you want to use cable stakes you could make them using these instructions. Don't know about them, but they have been recommended by many others that I know who trap.

http://www.traps4kids.com/Cable-Stakes.html

Outdoorsman816


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol....I'll spend the .30 cents each for the Berkshire ends :wink:

Smitty


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Uncle discovered the best thing ever this year. We have used rebar up till now, Dont no what exsactly u wouold call it but most people out there go tthem laying around if you have ever farmed. the blades on a tractor when ur cutting there like a triangle and move back and forth over top one onther and cut the grass well the lil triangle theres a bolt that goes threw them and we use it to tie a loop on the snare and bolt it stright to that tie. Then we made a piece of rebar with a chunk missin tin the middle of it and we put the trianglur pice in the missing chunk spot drive it down by hitting the rabar o bout foot foot half and pull up the piece a rebar and hang our snare.

Ok so now picture this the piece of triangle is down in the ground with the point pointing striaght down when a coyote gos threw the snare the triangle pulls the tip up and causes it to lay flat making it almost impossible to pull from a coyotes point. On a muddy day we can pull them write out but you cant have any angle on your pull if so it wount go and it still takes lot to pull it so in thery a coyote would have to jump up stright with tramendous force just to even get it to move a bit.

Have been very satisfied so far with no pulls and have probaly got 20 coyotes off this method so far. Any questions on this here methid just ask im sure there will be about the triangle thing and a few people making un off my typing skills but its ok.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

wow. i think i know what your saying, but is there any way you could post a picture, im interested in exactly how your doing this. in this case i think a picture is deffinitely worth a thousand words.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

I no what you mean nebo bout unfortanlty i dont have anybutmight try to get some.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I guess I ask too many questions in my threads sometimes.......I know some of them should be common sense, but when your learning, the questions seem to go on an on. One of the questions was about leaving the cable stakes in the ground after the season is over, mainly in your good spots. How many seasons can you get out of them? I was also wondering about the best way to check them to make sure they will hold. Do you just take a piece of rebar and run through the loop and try and pull them up? If I could leave them in the ground after season I would be one step ahead for next year and could create more trap lines in the off season. Thanks for the replies! Rangeman


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol, no such a thing (as too many questions) :lol:

We can't legally leave them in the ground here outside of season. No pre-setting, pre-staking, nothng before 8:00AM opening day.

I probably wouldn't leave mine anyway, a farmer snags one with a piece of equipment, or mower, etc.....he probably wouldn't be happy with me.

Alot of guys leave them, some never to retrive them.....they think the term "disposable" means leave them wherever they want, but it's still littering.

Smitty


----------

